# Absicherung Motor



## Moroso (14 September 2009)

Hallo, 
ich habe einen Frequenzumformer   
Input 1 phasig  230V AC - 11,4 A  Output 3 phasig  230V AC 4 A.
Wenn ich den jetzt an ein 3 Phasennetz 3x230VAC  (z.B. USA) anschliesse
und dabei eben 2 Phasen verwende.
Wieviel Strom zieht der am Input je Phase, oder mit welchen Motorschutzschalter würdet Ihr absichern.
Reicht 5,5 - 8 A aus?

Gruss Moroso


----------



## HBL (14 September 2009)

Hallo Moroso

Für Frequenzumrichter nach USA, gilt die Norm UL 508A.

Für die Absicherung eine FU's musst Du in den Herstellerangaben nachschauen.
Nach UL werden Absicherung und FU als ganze Einheit geprüft, daher muss dringend in den Herstellerangaben diese Absicherung herausgelesen werden. Es kann sehr gut sein, dass Sicherungen nach UL vorgeschrieben sind, und keine Motorschutzschalter benützt werden dürfen.

Um eine korrekte UL-Kombination zu erstellen, führt kein Weg daran vorbei.

Mit Gruss

Hans


----------



## Moroso (14 September 2009)

*Usa*

war ja nur angenommen. 
Unter der Beschreibung steht das man bei 230 VAC 1phasiger (gegen N) Absicherung von 15-20A absichern sollte.
Gut hier bei einem Netz von 3x230V AC wird ja 1phasig (gegen N) 110VAC.
Wird die Last nun bei 2x230VAC verteilt, oder muss ich jede Phase mit 15-20A absichern.


----------



## Ludewig (15 September 2009)

Moroso!

Deine Frage ist irgendwie unverständlich.

Bei einer einphasigen Einspeisung gibt es zwei Leiter und einen Schutzleiter.

Der Schutzleiter darf nicht unterbochen werden.
Die beiden aktiven Leiter müssen beide geschützt werden, es sei denn einer ist so angelegt, dass er nicht geschützt werden muss.

Nicht geschützt werden muss er z.B in D, wenn es sich um einen geerdeten Neutralleiter handelt.

In vielen Ländern muss ein geerdeter Neutralleiter aber mitgeschaltet (1+N) werden, in Belgien muss er sogar geschützt (2-polige Automaten o.ä.) werden.

Ist der 2.Leiter kein geerdeter Leiter, muss er naturgemäß immer geschützt werden. Beispiele: US-Einphasen-Dreileiternetz 2x240V/120V bei 240V-Anschluss, deutsches (selten) oder belgisches, norwegisches 3 x 230V-Netz etc.

War das deine Frage?


----------



## Moroso (17 September 2009)

*Stromverbrauch*

Wieso unverständlich:
FU 0,75kW 1 Phase 230VAC und Motor 0,75kW 3 Phasen 200V AC im Dreick

Auf meinem FU steht Input 200- 240V 1 phasig  11,4A,  ok Absicherung 16A wäre i.O.
Ich habe aber ein Netz mit 3x200V und muss daher ja 2 Phasen auf den Input des FU. Wie hoch sichere ich ab? Oder wieviel Ampere pro Input Phase fliessen?

Danke Moroso


----------



## MSB (17 September 2009)

Moroso schrieb:


> Auf meinem FU steht Input 200- 240V 1 phasig  11,4A,  ok Absicherung 16A wäre i.O.
> Ich habe aber ein Netz mit 3x200V und muss daher ja 2 Phasen auf den Input des FU. Wie hoch sichere ich ab? Oder wieviel Ampere pro Input Phase fliessen?



Was war an der Antowort von HBL unvertändlich?

Der Hersteller hat im Rahmen der UL-Zulassung, welche für die USA notwendig ist,
ebenso Sicherungen definiert die zu verwenden sind und im zugehörigen Handbuch stehen müssen.
Im Regelfall sind das entsprechende Halbleitersicherungen, z.B. SITOR.

Der Zulässige Eingangs/Ausgangsstrom, der für die Sicherung wichtig ist,
bleibt exakt gleich, vollkommen egal bei welcher Spannung der FU angeschlossen wird.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Moroso (17 September 2009)

*Hallo MSB*

Ist nicht für USA!
Bei der 1Phasen Variante (1xPh230V und 1 N) läuft 11,4A über die Phase. Absicherung 1 pol LS 16A
Bei der 2Phasen Variante (2xPh 200V  aud Drehstromnetz 3x200V) laufen ..,.A je Phase Absicherung 2 pol. LS ..A

Danke Moroso


----------



## MSB (17 September 2009)

Moroso schrieb:


> Bei der 1Phasen Variante (1xPh230V und 1 N) läuft 11,4A über die Phase. Absicherung 1 pol LS 16A
> Bei der 2Phasen Variante (2xPh 200V  aud Drehstromnetz 3x200V) laufen *11,4*A je Phase Absicherung 2 pol. LS *16*A



Scheiß egal was vielleicht mathmatisch bei gleicher Leistung an Strom filießen würde,
es DÜRFEN nur 11,4 A auf Dauer sein, es sind immer noch die gleichen Halbleiter, mit den gleichen
zulässigen Strom, also darf und kann sich an der Absicherung nichts ändern.
Da du hier eine geringere Spannung hast ergibt sich daraus zwangsweise das du keinen so "großen" Motor anschließen darfst
wie bei der Versorgung mit 230V.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## RalfS (17 September 2009)

Mal dir das doch mal auf. Dann wirst du darauf kommen, dass du weiterhin die selben 2 Anschlüsse des FU benutzt. Folglich wird der Strom sich nicht ändern!
Ob das zulässig ist muss allerding anhand der Beschreibung des FU bzw. mit dem Hersteller geklärt werden.


----------



## Ludewig (17 September 2009)

Noch 'mal, nachdem ich dein Grundproblem erkannt habe:

Ob ich zwei Außenleiter (Früher: Phasen) oder einen Außenleiter und einen Neutralleiter anschließe, um an ein Gerät 200V anzulegen, ist für das Gerät normalerweise völlig egal.

Wenn es zwei Außenleiter sind, müssen beide mit 11,4 A geschützt werden. In Teilen der Welt, aber nicht überall, wird der Neutralleiter nicht geschützt, also brauchst du dann nur den Außenleiter zu schützen. 

Evtl. ist das Gerät nur für einen geerdeten 2.Leiter zugelassen, was mich sehr wundern würde.

Bedenke bitte, dass du auch bei einer stinknormalen Steckdose in D nicht zwangsläufig erwarten kannst, dass dort ein Außenleiter und ein Neutralleiter anliegt.

In unserem Firmengebäude, zugegebenermaßen einem historischen Exoten, findest du dort zwei Außenleiter mit 133V gegen den als PE genutzten PEN.


----------



## Moroso (17 September 2009)

*Verstanden*

Danke an alle
Grüsse Moroso


----------

